# WD40 & Silicone Grease



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey fellow bikers. I am trying to explain to a fellow member here why WD40 and silicone grease should not be used on a bike. However I can't recall the particular reasons why. Perhaps someone can help me clarify the reasons and what to use instead. Thanks!


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

WD-40 is not a lubricant. It will disperse to nothing and you will have metal to metal contact. It will also dissolve grease thats already in there. Swell o-rings and rubber seals. 

I use silicone grease on forks and shocks. Bearings I use marine or bicycle grease.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

So, if you were using WD40 for cleaning old grease out of stuck shifters that would be a proper use, correct? I also use WD for installing and removing rubber grips.

I've used silicone spray to lubricate shifters. Also, I spray silicone spray into a cloth and occasionally wipe down my polished aluminum frame. Shines up nice, mud falls off, and easier application than wax.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I thought WD40 eats away at plastic and rubber. Perhaps I was wrong.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

If you ride in very cold weather, I would suggest using silicone grease on your cables/cable housings. It doesn't stiffen up like other lubricants.

Other than that, plain old oil and grease works just fine.

-F


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

marpilli said:


> Also, I spray silicone spray into a cloth and occasionally wipe down my polished aluminum frame. Shines up nice, mud falls off, and easier application than wax.


this is a great use for a silicone spray. something that takes a few minutes to apply, will save you a lot of time cleaning your bike on the muddy days.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Most lubricants that spray out of a can are not to be used on or around plastic or rubber. I believe the chemical that is actually a propellant eats away at plastic/rubber or causes it to swell. Either way, all the cans have a warning on them.


----------



## Fyrblade (Aug 6, 2011)

WD40 is a solvent. It removes lubricants. Over time it will also dry out rubber and unprotected plastics causing them to become brittle, crack and then fail. 

It's very useful to use on bare metal for removing overspray of lubricants though and it's very quick for cleaning your hands when you've got them covered in chain lube. Of course, it's not exactly good for you either


----------



## jspector (Aug 21, 2011)

I didnt think about any of this this morning when I sprayed my chain with WD40. What is a better commercially available lubricant?


----------



## Fyrblade (Aug 6, 2011)

Chain lube  Some are marketed for wet vs dry conditions.

You can use WD40 to clean excess gunk off your chain if you don't have chain cleaner. It's not ideal, but you're probably going to need a new chain before the solvent wrecks the rings anyway.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Triflow makes a good chain lube.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

jspector said:


> What is a better commercially available lubricant?


I'm guessing you mean something readily available at a non-bike store? I use "bar and chain" oil. It's used to lubricate chain saw blades and is available at any hardware store.

I put some in a squeeze bottle and put a drop at each pin. Then I rotate the chain for a few revolutions and wipe the excess off with a cloth.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Wally World has chain lube.


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

While I wouldn't use WD-40 for lubricating anything on a bike, it can be used for other things.

Spraying parts you want to stay clean for example, it doesn't harm paint.

Remember to keep it away from brake pads!!!!

Also it's good if you come back from a wet run and don't want to clean stuff. Spray the chain, any other exposed parts/screws and it will help keep rust away. Just give the stuff a good proper lube the next day.


----------



## jspector (Aug 21, 2011)

Live and learn!! I saw the chain lubricant and the bike store for $8 and thought Dam that is expensive for such a little can. I will have to go back and pick some up. 
Thanks!


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

*WD-40 literally stands for Water Displacement, 40th attempt.*

There is a lot of misinformation in this thread. I don't use it for chains as I avoid using sprays near my brakes. I have used it in cable housings and shifters. It's also useful for stopping the occasional creak.

The following from the FAQs on the WD-40 site:

What does WD-40 do?
WD-40 fulfills five basic functions: 
1. CLEANS: WD-40 gets under dirt, grime and grease to clean. It also dissolves adhesives, allowing easy removal of labels, tape and excess bonding material. 
2. DISPLACES MOISTURE: Because WD-40 displaces moisture, it quickly dries out electrical systems to eliminate moisture-induced short circuits. 
3. PENETRATES: WD-40 loosens rust-to-metal bonds and frees stuck, frozen or rusted metal parts. 
4. LUBRICATES: WD-40's lubricating ingredients are widely dispersed and tenaciously held to all moving parts. 
5. PROTECTS: WD-40 protects metal surfaces with corrosion-resistant ingredients to shield against moisture and other corrosive elements.

What surfaces or materials are OK to use WD-40 on?
WD-40 can be used on just about everything. It is safe for metal, rubber, wood and plastic. WD-40 can be applied to painted metal surfaces without harming the paint. Polycarbonate and clear polystyrene plastic are among the few surfaces on which to avoid using a petroleum-based product like WD-40.


----------



## Jinxy (Aug 1, 2010)

Ronnie is correct. Download and review the MSDS for WD-40's ingredients. Approximate contents are 60% aliphatic hydrocarbons and <25% lubricating oil. At one time the hydrocarbons were identified as white spirits and the oil was light mineral oil. The spirits are why it cleans grease & grime. Spray a bit in a jar and after a few days of evaporation you'll be left with the lubricating oil. I don't use it as a bike lubricant and avoid all sprays around my bike - especially the brakes.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

The problems with WD-40 as a lubricant is that it doesn't last very long on common bike applications, and it gets sticky. This is apparent when it's used as a cable/housing lube - it gets really sticky and causes drag on the system.

I use WD-40 for two things, as mentioned by others:

1. To install rubber grips
2. To clean out shifter pods that have dried-up grease (and sticky pawls)


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

The problem with WD-40 is the light oils that it contains have really dismal metal to metal wear properties. So lubricating anything more then a door hinge is beyond its lubrication capabilites. It you don't believe me try replacing your engine motor oil with it.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

If WD-40 eats away at plastic why would some of you use it inside of shifters?


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

The spray nozzle and straw on my can of WD40 are 
made of plastic and they haven't been eaten up.

Best, John


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> Triflow makes a good chain lube.


Yeah, for a door hinge. :skep:


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

John Kuhl said:


> The spray nozzle and straw on my can of WD40 are
> made of plastic and they haven't been eaten up.
> 
> Best, John


Im not sure if you were referencing my previous comment about spray cans but anyhow... I wasnt referring to WD40, but other bike specific spray lubricants. All of the bottles sold at my shop (Giant, Finish Line, etc..) say to avoid plastic and rubber. Since the same lubes often come in a drip bottle as well (they dont have the warning), i can only assume that something to do with the propellant is not healthy for plastic or rubber. Again, i am no chemist, but thats what the spray cans say; "Avoid plastic and rubber".

Does anyone know why they say that? serious question btw.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> If WD-40 eats away at plastic why would some of you use it inside of shifters?


I've been using WD-40 in the garage for decades and I've never seen it melt anything...



Ronnie said:


> The following from the FAQs on the WD-40 site:
> 
> What surfaces or materials are OK to use WD-40 on?
> WD-40 can be used on just about everything. It is safe for metal, rubber, wood and plastic. WD-40 can be applied to painted metal surfaces without harming the paint. Polycarbonate and clear polystyrene plastic are among the few surfaces on which to avoid using a petroleum-based product like WD-40.


I don't think I've ever sprayed it on styrofoam, though. Guess I never found a reason to do so...


----------

